# Navico wheel pilot



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

I have an opportunity to acquire a never used Navico wp 4000. Anyone with knowledge of this model and if yes, good or bad?
Don


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Without going to the boat, I think that is the one I have. Works good but the motor is right there at the helm so it makes a little noise.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Raven came with a WP5000 auto pilot and I'm looking for a likely spot to drop the bloody thing overboard. It's noisy and easily overcome in even medium weather. OK for harbour/bay or calm coasting under power but that's about all. I don't know the WP4000 but presume it's a model below or before mine. If that is correct Navico do not support it in any way whatsoever anymore. The 5000 works by a serrated belt running from the wheel hub to the motor. While it has a clutch that can be disengaged for manual steering the belt never quite fully disengages and as a result you wear away the belt and it will then constantly slip. The only way to completely disengage is to pull the pin on the main motor drive and remove the belt. A complete pain in the arse.

One very strong point to make about auto pilots is that the technology has improved beyond measure in the last few years. If I were you I'd go out and buy myself something that is either new or no more than a few years old.


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

Sounds like it may be a pass by.
Thanks


----------



## mikeronie (Jul 6, 2004)

I had one on my old Ericson 32-2. It worked well for the 5 years I owned the the boat after installation. It would hold the boat on course while under sail or power. I also had it interfaced with the GPS. Just don't transmit on a HT at the helm.
Mike


----------



## StarGazerI (Feb 5, 2012)

tdw said:


> Raven came with a WP5000 auto pilot and I'm looking for a likely spot to drop the bloody thing overboard. It's noisy and easily overcome in even medium weather. OK for harbour/bay or calm coasting under power but that's about all. I don't know the WP4000 but presume it's a model below or before mine. If that is correct Navico do not support it in any way whatsoever anymore. The 5000 works by a serrated belt running from the wheel hub to the motor. While it has a clutch that can be disengaged for manual steering the belt never quite fully disengages and as a result you wear away the belt and it will then constantly slip. The only way to completely disengage is to pull the pin on the main motor drive and remove the belt. A complete pain in the arse.
> 
> One very strong point to make about auto pilots is that the technology has improved beyond measure in the last few years. If I were you I'd go out and buy myself something that is either new or no more than a few years old.


HI! I was wondering if you still have your wp5000 and using it?? I'm in need of parts if your not using it? Please let me know either way. Thanks Rob


----------



## william8 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm also looking for parts for WP5000. Anyone has one and wants to sell, please let me know.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ours was removed from Raven some years back and replaced by a Raymarine wheel pilot, from memory an X-5. 

While I still have most of the bits I used the controller bracket to mount the X-5 Fluxgate compass. (Raven is steel so the thing had to be mounted outside). The Fluxgate compass and controller were shot and it seems to me they are the most likely parts to fail. (Failure of the controller/compass and a worn wheel was btw the reason I had so much trouble with the thing. It was not in fact a fault with the equipment as I originally thought.) So, at the end of the day all I have is the drive unit and the worn wheel attachment. I doubt it would be worth anyone's trouble to pay the shipping from Oz to the US. 

Cheers 

Andrew B


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

We had one and it really wouldn't handle the boat in anything but light conditions. It was finally replaced with a below decks model. Chuck


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Having used the X-5 on Raven and now a below decks (also Raymarine) on Raven the latter is most definitely superior if only because of the reduced noise levels. OTOH, there is one hell of a price difference twixt a second hand WP5000 and even the X-5. Nonetheless for my mine I consider an auto pilot to be one of the most useful bits of equipment one can have. Indeed I'd rather spend money on that and use a hand held GPS.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Have the WP4000 on my boat. Was there when I bought it three years ago. FWIW, the WP4000 does not use a toothed belt, but seems to be an earlier version of the drive unit now used on the X-5 autopilot. I would guess it has similar weight limitations as the X-5 which is less than 16,500 lbs LOADED displacement. If your main use of the autopilot is when motoring during cruises, it should be perfectly fine. If you have a lot of weather helm, its not going to work well when under sail.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

If you have a lot of weather helm it places undue stress on any auto pilot. On a long(ish) passage that is if nothing else, going to give the batteries a big hit. Much better to try and ease that helm. Albeit off topic our old girl had scads of WH when we first got her. Rig tune and few other adjustments tamed the beast and made her faster and easier to sail.


----------



## Stovetop (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a wp4000 on my '79 irwin 34. The control unit stopped working, it appears to be the fault of the flux gate compass. Anyone out there have an old wp4000 control head they're willing to part with. I would love to get this thing going for my cruise around the delmarva peninsula in July.


----------

